# Quick Poll For those of you who use TurboTax



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Why do you, or do you not, use Home & Business version.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

II use the CD Deluxe Version ($39.95 at Costco). It has the all forms you need to file if you work as an independent contractor, including Schedules C and SE. No need to pay more for Home and Business or Premium, in spite of Intuit’s marketing ploys.
If you’re filing online just check that those forms I mentioned are included with Deluxe.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> II use the CD Deluxe Version ($39.95 at Costco). It has the all forms you need to file if you work as an independent contractor, including Schedules C and SE. No need to pay more for Home and Business or Premium, in spite of Intuit's marketing ploys.
> If you're filing online just check that those forms I mentioned are included with Deluxe.


The good news is you can return it after you file, Costco takes everything back.


----------

